
A History of the Erlang VM (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/389/EFSF11-ErlangVM.pdf
======
YeGoblynQueenne

      88-05-27 Changed name of file to erlang.pro
      First major revision started - main changes
      Complete change from process to channel based 
      communication.
      here we (virtually) throw away all the
      old stuff and make a bloody great data base
    
      88-05-31 The above statements were incorrect much better
      to go back to the PROPER way of doing things
      long live difference lists
    
    

Big change lasted four days :)

------
meatherly
The talk - [https://vimeo.com/23509552](https://vimeo.com/23509552)

------
whitten
Does anyone know any more of the details about why backtracking was rejected?

------
MisterTea
Wow. They started writing it in 1885. What took them so damn long?

~~~
dang
Could you please not post unsubstantive comments here?

~~~
qubex
Steam-powered brass analytical engines were very substantial. Or would have
been. As it is, they were insubstantial: very virtual indeed.

